# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Prezantoni veten në forum >  Ketu jom ene vete............

## LONDON-TIRONC

C'kemi te gjitheve! 

Si ja kaloni o figura,une me pak fjale jom tironc me banim ne londer edhe studjoj ne uni per biznes.Jom vetem 19 vjec edhe kam 3 vjet ne londer.Kaq pra nuk po e zgjas shume edhe jeni welcome te me dergoni mesazhe sidomos tironset qe jon si shpirt.
 :shkelje syri:

----------


## LONDON-TIRONC

Mos ju trema une juve kshu ngaqe kam dal pak serioz por nuk e kam per keq,jam shpirt njeriu,hahah

----------


## Toreador

Mire se erdhe london Tironc Te uroj tja kalosh mire mes nesh
Byee Miri

----------


## Kuksjan_forever

mire se erdhe lol ja kalofsh sa me mir 

te pershendes 

me respekt Fatri

----------


## lulebore123

mire se erdhe 
have fun in here
bye bye

----------


## Blerim London

Mire se ke ardhe ne mesin ton 
edhe ja kalofsh sa me mire 
Me respekt Blerimi

----------


## LONDON-TIRONC

Faleminderit te gjitheve per mikpritjen ene t'ja kaloni sa me mire,
me te miraa

----------


## Jola

> _Postuar më parë nga LONDON-TIRONC_ 
> *Mos ju trema une juve kshu ngaqe kam dal pak serioz por nuk e kam per keq,jam shpirt njeriu,hahah*


Hahahha, mu me treme icik .
tallem, mirsevjen patrioto.
Pershendetje Jola

----------


## ChiCky_Gir|86

Shkruaj shqip - ndryshuar nga Fiori

----------


## asjana_tironsja

mire se erdhe, take care

----------


## KACAKU

LONDON-TIRONC.
Mire se erdhe!

E hoqa ate skedarin zip dhe e ndryshova foton ne jpg,sic e kam paraqitur edhe me siper,per lehtesi.
Pershendetje!

----------


## LONDON-TIRONC

O plako shume flm prej teje po mu me duket se ti ma ke heq foton fare,hahahah,une nuk po shof mo gje foto aty,nejse ti e di vete,po nuk portove hudhi ene 1 sy se foton e kam pike te dobet,lool

----------


## Shkoder_Gurl

mire se erdhe
ja kalofsh sa ma mire ketu
ps: nice pic

----------


## Niku1

Mire se erdhe plako Te uroj nje shoqeri shume te madhe ketu ne forum dhe ashtu si e deshiron dhe ti vet hajt shendet

----------


## LONDON-TIRONC

Shume flm prej te gjitheve

----------


## Flava

mir se erdhe tironco ne forum! Ciao & have fun

----------


## SweeT^BaBe

Hey rrusho mire se erdhe! Ja kalofsh mir! PaCim

----------


## LONDON-TIRONC

FLM zemra ! Te pash foton edje je si yll ! Mos ma mer per keq,thjesht kompliment qe e deserve , 
Ciao

----------


## LONDON-TIRONC

Jeni te githe shume te mire,ju puth fort te gjitheve,thnx everyone
CIAo

----------


## Enkela B.

hello london tironc, 
mire se erdhe 
cool pic
have fun

----------

